# What Plant Should I Bought



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi all, I would like you guys to name me some plant I should buy and get picture link plz. My tank is 16" high so would like plant that long.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You have to explain to us your setup in order to be able to suggest you a plant.How big is your tank,what is your lighting system,how many hours you have the lights on and if you are gonna use any kind of fertilizer.
I am asking these cause it is very easy to suggest you a plant but it eventually might die in your tank...


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

My tank is 25g, My lightning is medium, I can put the light on as I need, and don't know about fertlizer. don't know if this would help. Thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just get some amazon swords, anacharis(sp) and anubias. all need very little care, medium light, and for fertilizer, just the leafzone stuff made by aquarium pharmisudicals would do just fine.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks for reply!


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I would like to know type of seaweed I can put on my tank


----------

